# Leeman Road OTM/OTP Depot York. July 2012 - December 2012



## KopeX (Dec 9, 2012)

Hej guys, first time I've attempted to document this type of work, being more into photography than the Urbex scene. Due to there being very little urban/industrial decay in old York town I decided to do the site where I started my career and which ceased in function over 3 years ago. The site is scheduled for demolition soon so was only able to get into the wagon depot as the old sawmill and other buildings are boarded/welded up or condemned. After several sychophantic emails I managed to get a set of keys and got in with my gear.

'Update' The Depot is currently been demolited so i'm trying to visit as much as possible and have managed to gain access to buildings previously unaccessable. The place has stunning eclectic beauty and is also a huge part of old Yorks heritage despite been bestowed this fate, so i'm trying to journal and share. I hope it is of value or preserves a memory for someone.

All I know of this place is it served as a maintenance depot for OTM (On Track Machine) OTP (On Track Plant), you say tomato.. Being on the east coast mainline it was conveniently situated and from memory, served Tampers and I believe Rail Delivery Trains as well as many other vehicles. From speaking to retired folk it functioned for many years as British Rail before the privatiRAPEsation becoming Jarvis and then serving its last days as Fastline.

Lisa at http://http://www.yorkstories.co.uk/ has done an excellent couple of write ups and managed to find some history of the site. Please take the time to read if you enjoy the photographs.

http://www.yorkstories.co.uk/news_and_views/index.php/2012/12/07/leeman-road-demolitions-linksfactual/

http://www.yorkstories.co.uk/news_and_views/index.php/2012/12/06/leeman-road-demolitions-sentimental-version/

All the following photos are done by HDR. I know not everyones choice, I too hate the HDR shitpiles that go around, but I use it in the following to get maximum exposure and even composition in an otherwise very dark environments with sporadic light sources. Sorry if you feel they are butchered, I've tried to represent true likeness. Please explore my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/kopex as there are more decent shots full size and I'm number whoring  Enjoy

KopeX

The main workshop.








Entrance to canteen and washroom.







Office and admin block.







Stores Counter.







Stores Entrance outer.







Very old S&C workshop







Office cabin to right, workshop to left.







View of site from top of grey water tower.







Bike park and entrance to plasma/fab lean to.







Office Hut outer.







Sign of the times. Workshop sign.







Workshop.







View looking away from the workshops.







Disgruntled. A parting statement left in the messroom.







Messroom/Canteen.







Times up. Far workshop wall with old clock.







View of machine lines entrance.







In the pit.







Plasma/Fab lean to.












Paint Store.







Entrance to messroom/canteen.







Empty Void. Home to piece of machining equipment.







Managers View. View from wooden office cabin.







View of workshop. Harshly edited to compensate for an obscene white balance. Note to self carry filters..







Too name a few. Some of the employees from the final days.







Corner Store.







High view of the outer buildings.







High view of the workshops and stores.







Ground view of workshop entrances.







General view from road running through the site.







A rare high view from the roof of York Carriage Works, thanks to David Campbell. Demolition has started at this point.







Demo man.. In the picture you can see the former stores counter.







"Demolition". If you look careful at the previous and coming photos you can work out the location of the shots or i've linked the before and afters on my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/kopex
































This is the sundry stores. Recently well sealed till demolition. My thanks to site foreman Mick who chaparoned my visit to get all the following inside demolition shots.






















The old woodmill. A rare gem






















General site demolition shots.























Still disgruntled. The old canteen/messroom.







Thanks for viewing. Please keep checking my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/kopex for the on going journal and Lisa's http://www.yorkstories.co.uk/for her painstaking research and dedication to recording our histories and heritage. Please support Urbexers against Vandalism. It is the minority that lets us all down. Cheers.






KopeX.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ace photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice set of pics there dude!


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 9, 2012)

Your coverage and documentation of the site will prove invaluable mate. Nice work indeed


----------



## woody65 (Dec 9, 2012)

excellent work, pass this site everyday


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great work, thanks , great picture set


----------



## KopeX (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The local paper has just picked this one up Evening Press. Factual on the site.. York Stories


----------



## Tiv123 (Dec 29, 2012)

thank you, bought back may memories of driving the York Yard pilot round there.


----------

